# Wieviel frisst ein Waller?



## ollidi (18. August 2006)

Moin Boardies,
hat jemand eine Ahnung, was ein Waller von 75cm - 80cm so am Tag an Fisch vertilgt?


----------



## Räuberschreck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Hallo ollidi,

Was ein Waller zwischen 70 - 80 cm frisst kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber vielleicht hilft dir ja folgende Berechnung:

Um eine Gewichtszunahme von 1 kg zu erreichen muss der Wels 6 kg Fische fressen. 
Als Körpergewicht nehmen wir 30 kg an, mit einem Alter von 12 Jahren.
Berechnung des täglichen Futterbedarfes eines Welses (Durchschnittswerte übers Jahr!):
Futterkoeffizient: 1 kg : 6 kg Gewicht: 30 kg Alter: 12 Jahre
Bei 30 kg Gewicht muss der Wels 30 kg x 6 kg = 180 kg Fische in 12 Jahren gefressen haben
in einem Jahr wären das : 180 kg : 12 Jahre = 15 kg Fisch pro Jahr.
Für einen Tag gilt: 15 kg : 365 Tagen = 41 g Fisch pro Tag.
41 g Fisch pro Tag für einen Fisch von 30 kg ! Das steht ganz im Gegensatz zur Behauptung der Wels würde 3 – 4 kg Fische am Tag verspeisen.

Diese Werte sind natürlich als Durchschnitt über das Jahr zu sehen. Die Nahrungsaufnahme ist abhängig von der Wassertemperatur und damit auch der Verdauung und können jahreszeitlich bedingt unterschiedlich sein.

Der Wels erbeutet kleinere schwächere Fische und Wirbellose Tiere, was ihn zur Gesundheitspolizei der Gewässer macht. Er unterbindet damit Fischkrankheiten und beugt einer Verbuttung vor.
Die Verdauung verläuft relativ langsam und ist wassertemperaturabhängig. Bei 15°C Wassertemperatur braucht er ca. 50 Stunden, dh. länger als 2 Tage um seine Beute zu verdauen. Diese Verdauungsphase bedeutet eine Fresspause.

Ich beziehe mich auf folgende Quelle:  --Link--

LG Martin


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

als schätzung ist das sicherlich gut, ich wuerde vielleicht noch etwas draufschlagen, oder beinhaltet das 1:6-Verhältnis bereits auch die reine Gewichtserhaltung? Fische muessen ja keine konstante Koerpertemperatur von ca. 36,8 Grad wie wir Menschen halten, aber auch sie muessen ja irgend etwas essen um ihr Gewicht zu halten; wir Menschen brauchen ja irgendwie so ca. 2000 Kalorien am Tag (manche etwas mehr, manche etwas weniger  ), nur um unser Gewicht zu halten


----------



## MefoProf (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Ich habe vor kurzem mal einen Bericht gelesen (dänisches institut für Fischereiuntersuchungen), dass Raubfische in etwa 3-4% ihres Körpergewichts an Beute im Laufe eines Jahres zu sich nehmen. Wenn das stimmt, dürfte der Wels auch nicht wesentlich mehr oder weniger brauchen. Das hört sich im ersten Moment vielleicht nicht nach besonders viel an, aber es gibt eben immer Perioden im Leben eines Fisches, in der gar keine Nahrung aufgenommen wird.

Ups da hat sich doch der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. Muss natürlich heissen: das 3-4 fache ihres Gewichtes und nicht  3-4%. Scheint keiner so richtig bemerkt zu haben. Sorry.


----------



## ollidi (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Danke für die Infos. #6 
Vor allem, weil ich bisher auch immer von den 3-4 Kilo ausgegangen bin. Aber dafür gibt es ja das Board, dass man nie auslernt. #h


----------



## Räuberschreck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Freut mich wenn man helfen kann!

Eine Frage habe ich da noch an dich "ollidi":

Willst du einen Teich mit Welsen der angegebenen Größenordnung besetzen?


----------



## ollidi (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Wir haben bei uns im Verein immer wieder Leute, die in unserem Teich (3ha Wasserfläche und durchschnittliche Tiefe von 3 Meter) Welse besetzen wollen. Ich stelle mich immer dagegen, weil meiner Meinung nach der Teich für Welse viel zu klein ist. 
Da ist auch ein guter Bestand an Hechten und Zandern sowie Karpfen und Schleien drin. 
Deswegen brauchte ich mal die Infos.


----------



## Räuberschreck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

So was ähnliches dachte ich mir!

Ich habe selbst einen Teich, besetzt mit Zander, Karpfen, Schleien und Welsen. Ich betone, ich habe keine Hechte und Barsche im Teich, da diese meiner Meinung nach den größten Schaden an den übrigen Fischen anrichten!

Es vermehren sich seit Jahren Zander, Schleien und Karpfen (die Weissfische sowieso). Da sich die Karpfen vermehren nehme ich stark an, dass sich auch die Waller vermehren. Ich habe bis jetzt abr nichts bemerkt, dass weniger Karpfen, Schleien, oder Zander im Teich wären.

Ich muss aber auch erwähnen, dass auf meinem Teich nicht gefischt wird und kaum Fischentnahme ist.

Es besteht natürlich ein Risiko, Welse in einen Teich (überhaupt Gewässer) zu besetzen. Was passiert wenn sie sich vermehren und kein Angler Welse entnimmt? Nach 5-6 Jahren (das ist keine Hausnummer) werden beim Angeln mit Köderfisch oder Wurm 3 - 4 Welse am Tag um die 40 cm gefangen. Man hat in der Nacht unzählige Bisse - man fängt nur noch vereinzelt Zander und keine großen Welse. Sie können beim Angeln zu einer Plage werden.

Liebe Grüsse
Martin


----------



## ollidi (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

War ja auch leicht zu erraten.  

Karpfen vermehren sich bei uns auch. Deswegen habe ich ja auch so meine Bedenken mit einem Wallerbesatz.. 
Das ist bisher ein super Gewässer wo Zander, Hechte, Weissfische hochkommen und ich will, dass es auch so bleibt. Bisher gab es nur einmal Probleme mit gestorbenen Karpfen direkt nach dem Winter. Sonst gab es, zum Glück, noch nie Probleme. 
Der Teich steht auch unter keinem grossen Angeldruck. Daher habe ich auch Bedenken, falls die Waller sich vermehren. Das würde wahrscheinlich erstmal niemand mitbekommen. Nachtangeln geht dort kaum wer.


----------



## Räuberschreck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Alles klar!

Ich würde es so belassen, um nicht unnötige Schwierigkeiten in ein paar Jahren zu haben!

Naja - viel Glück bei Deiner/Eurer Entscheidung!!

Liebe Grüsse und Petri Heil
Martin


----------



## ollidi (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Wird schon klappen. :m Zum Glück habe ich noch am meisten zu sagen. :q


----------



## homer78 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Mein Tipp,

wenn du das Gewässer nicht ablassen kannst, und davon gehe ich mal aus haben Welse in so einem Gewässer nichts zu suchen.

Sie werden dir den Fischbestand kaputt machen vermehren sich stark und sind nur sehr schwer wieder fangen. Du hast doch mit den Hechten und Zandern schöne Raubfische im See.

Viele Angler wünschen sich Welse in ihrem Gewässer, haben aber keine Ahnung was das für Folgen auf den übrigen Fischbestand hat, und dann ist das Gejammer groß weil das Welsproblem kaum noch zu bewältigen ist wenn sich sich erst einmal vermehrt haben.

Ein Feund von mir hat in seinem Baggersee ca. 2,5ha auch Welse eingesetzt. Vorher hat er einen tollen Bestand an Karpfen,Schleien,Aalen,Weißfischen und Zandern gehabt. 
Die esten Jahre ging alles gut bis die Welse sich vermehrt haben. Jetzt ist es ca. 15 Jahre her und man fängt keine Schleien,Aale und Weißfische mehr. Zander und Karpfen nur noch Große. Die ganzen Jungfische werden von den Welsen gefressen und die wiegen inzwischen teilweise 20 Kilo aufwärts.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*



homer78 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp,
> wenn du das Gewässer nicht ablassen kannst, und davon gehe ich mal aus haben Welse in so einem Gewässer nichts zu suchen.


Dem muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen! 

Fahrt zum Welsangeln dahin, wo es Welse gibt - damit seid ihr besser beraten!


----------



## laverda (19. August 2006)

*AW: Wieviel frisst ein Waller?*

Hi Leute 
Parallelität der Ereignisse! 
Auch unser Vereinsgewässer hat ca 3 ha, bei 2 m Tiefe. Vor ca 20 Jahren kamen da ein paar Welse rein. Mit Sicherheit frisst kein Wels ein Gewässer leer, eher wird er zum "Kümmerling". Weiterhin sind Welse, was die Futterverwertung anbetrifft im Vergleich mit Hechten und Zandern unschlagbar. Ein Wels braucht 6 kg Futter für ein kg Gewichtszunahme, ein Hecht 10 kg, ein Zander 15 kg). Was sich bei uns als Problem herausgestellt hat ist, dass Schleien, Aale und Brassen trotz Besatzmassnahmen so gut wie verschwunden sind (Auch das will ich bis zum Gegenbeweis nicht in erster Linie den Welsen anlasten).
Ob dies wirklich mit den Welsen zu tun hat, die sich zumindest alle paar Jahre erfogreich vermehren, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Meiner Meinung nach gehört aber KEIN Wels in ein Wasser dieser Größenordnung. 
Wenn jemand in NRW unbedingt Welse fangen will.........ab an den Rhein. 
Bitte überlegt sehr genau, ob Welse in Euer Vereinsgewässer passen!!!!!!!


----------

